# PTE-A Study material



## gaganlamba (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,

Can anybody please share PTE-A material to prepare for the exam.
I have gone through the format of the exam. It seems to me that Listening and Speaking part of the exam are difficult (I have got 7.5 overall in IELTS), is it correct? Any suggestions?


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

gaganlamba said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody please share PTE-A material to prepare for the exam.
> I have gone through the format of the exam. It seems to me that Listening and Speaking part of the exam are difficult (I have got 7.5 overall in IELTS), is it correct? Any suggestions?


Send me your email id by private message.


----------



## srinivasmurthy (Jul 31, 2015)

*PTE Material*

Hi,
please can you share PTE materials, so that i can prepare for exams.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

*PTE-A Study Material*

Hi Guys,

Drop your personal email ID here so I could share you with my google drive link where you could download all PTE materials free of cost.

Best regards,
Lakshmi Narasimhan


----------



## kunal_m (Sep 7, 2015)

gaganlamba said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody please share PTE-A material to prepare for the exam.
> I have gone through the format of the exam. It seems to me that Listening and Speaking part of the exam are difficult (I have got 7.5 overall in IELTS), is it correct? Any suggestions?


Send ur email id, or PM me.


----------



## Aparna123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Please could u send me the study material as well. My email is is *<SNIP>*

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## debdut (May 15, 2015)

Plz send me the PTE materials at [B]<SNIP>[/B]

Thanks

*What did I say in the previous post? *
*
Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## HansenGunawan (Sep 22, 2015)

How to PM another member?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

HansenGunawan said:


> How to PM another member?


You'll need to wait until after your have 5 posts (that does not mean that making nonsense posts to raise your post count is acceptable).

Perhaps an hour or two after that, the system will have updated itself and you will have access to the Private Message system.

Then, just click on the username of the person in the top left of their post, and select "Send a Private Message too..."

Thank you.
kaju/moderator


----------



## mbavineet (Nov 29, 2015)

hello friends I am started preparing for pte can anybody able to give me pte study material emai


----------



## irfannaeem (Dec 16, 2015)

hi, 

can you help me to get the PTE test marital for the preparation. because i want to apply for the Australia immigration. and also let me know how to start the immigration for Australia.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Guys I have good PTE materials. They are in Google drive . Send me PM and I can send you the links for them.
In the PM please mention your GMAIL id so that I can directly send you the links and you can download the books and Exam materials. The space needed is around 700MB


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

*please do not post personal information on the forum. You will be open to spam*

Jo xxx


----------



## irfannaeem (Dec 16, 2015)

jojo said:


> *please do not post personal information on the forum. You will be open to spam*
> 
> Jo xxx


JoJo hi,

how to send my email to him to get the link.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

irfannaeem said:


> JoJo hi,
> 
> how to send my email to him to get the link.


*New User Restrictions…*

Software restrictions are placed on new members with less than 5 posts. This means that new members are not allowed to post external links, use the private messaging (PM) facility, have a forum signature or a forum profile.

After posting 5 *good* messages we upgrade members and these restrictions are lifted.


----------



## irfannaeem (Dec 16, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> *New User Restrictions…*
> 
> Software restrictions are placed on new members with less than 5 posts. This means that new members are not allowed to post external links, use the private messaging (PM) facility, have a forum signature or a forum profile.
> 
> After posting 5 *good* messages we upgrade members and these restrictions are lifted.


my private messages is also not working so what to do now.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

irfannaeem said:


> my private messages is also not working so what to do now.


As I mentioned before - you need to make further "sensible and good" posts to reach the number required to activate the Private Messaging system.

But please do make them useful posts - repeated posts and spamming multiple threads with the same will not be tolerated.


----------



## irfannaeem (Dec 16, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Guys I have good PTE materials. They are in Google drive . Send me PM and I can send you the links for them.
> In the PM please mention your GMAIL id so that I can directly send you the links and you can download the books and Exam materials. The space needed is around 700MB


hi,
how can I send you my email address to get the link. can you send me one private message so I can reply on it.

thanks


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

irfannaeem said:


> hi,
> how can I send you my email address to get the link. can you send me one private message so I can reply on it.
> 
> thanks


You will have access to the Private Message system after you have made 5 (FIVE) good posts - the system may take an hour or two after that, to update itself after your fifth post and give you that access. 

Until then, you will not be able to access the Private Message system.

If you are not sure about this read back through the last several messages.

Thank you.


----------



## irfannaeem (Dec 16, 2015)

kaju said:


> You will have access to the Private Message system after you have made 5 (FIVE) good posts - the system may take an hour or two after that, to update itself after your fifth post and give you that access.
> 
> Until then, you will not be able to access the Private Message system.
> 
> ...


ok please let me know who much let my post out of 5.

thanks.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

irfannaeem said:


> ok please let me know who much let my post out of 5.
> 
> thanks.


Look on the top right of your last post - you have made 6 posts now so you should now (or at most in an hour or so) have access to the Private Message system - simply click on the username of the person you want to message (on the top left hand side of their post) and select "send a private message to..."


----------



## tafmona (Jan 4, 2016)

*Requesting for ptea study material*

hello friends, am new here, am preparing for a ptea test,i kindly request anyone who has the study materials to please share with me. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pavan4u (Nov 5, 2015)

You will find almost everything (PTE Material) in this thread.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9OCs-sEequQeXhDbEdVaThfM3c/view


----------



## pavan4u (Nov 5, 2015)

*Repetitive Essays in PTE*

Please find the repetitive essay questions and sample answers in the document.
I did not draft those sample answers. Just copy pasted from some other website. There are so many grammatical mistakes. So, please ignore and just refer them to have a basic idea of how to write essays.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tafmona said:


> hello friends, am new here, am preparing for a ptea test,i kindly request anyone who has the study materials to please share with me.
> Thanks in advance.


Hello, you can download material from Pearson website..

i dont know whether its allowed to post the link over here

search for free material on pte website, u will get a under preparation materials


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

I am new to this forum .. there is some limitation to post reply here, as some folks suggesting to post around 5 ...what is it???


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> I am new to this forum .. there is some limitation to post reply here, as some folks suggesting to post around 5 ...what is it???


No limitation to submit a post

To activate/send a private message to any member on expatforum you need to have posted 5 posts on the forum, in your case i see you have done 5 posts, so ur private messaging shall be active soon


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share: 
Expert PTE-A B2 or B1 ?

How to actually learn/improve score for Pte? Not just doing test?

Cheers


----------



## rayner.lopez (Jan 10, 2016)

can I have the materials please [email protected]


----------



## arjunn (Oct 3, 2015)

pavan4u said:


> You will find almost everything (PTE Material) in this thread.


Thanks for sharing


----------

